# Vets charges



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

As the new vets list has been finished, ( many thanks, it is really useful) can anyone tell me what kind of price they are now paying.
We have 2 German Shepherds and under the old rules paid 65 euros for the 2, this included the frontline, drontal and a very thorough examination. The dogs hate the examination, it really winds them up and we could do without it before travelling.
We are travelling home in April and it would be handy to have a guide price before we go to the vets.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That was a lot cheaper than us last August

One Shepherd, own frontline, no examination 50 euros
-in effect for signature and worming tab

I suppose the longer time scale will allow us to check the price and go elsewhere if we consider it to much

I guess though they can charge what they want, I think there should be one standard charge+ cost of medication

I would be surprised if the new rules alter the cost of visits except to take the monopoly out of France and from round the ports

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The good news is that you should be charged less than last year as the Vet has less to do.

The rule of thumb for the amount Vets charge is in relation to the distance they are from the Ports – the further away the cheaper the bill.

But they may cotton on to the fact that they will get more business under the five day rule where ever they are in Europe and charge whatever they feel like paying.

We paid €10 less in January this year than the amount we paid to the same Vet in July 2011.

Other charges this year have been €25 for one dog in Javea Spain, €30 for a Border Collie in Benidorm and €15 each for a couple of dogs in Ay France.

I would like more input of Vet's charges and the more Members who take time to give info about prices the quicker I can add them to the Vets List. 

The Vet has to examine the dogs before stamping the Passport, see pages 28/29 Clinical Examination, so you're dogs will still have that problem.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

I've just returned from Benicassim in Spain, 3 dogs treated with our own meds €15 euros for the lot.....


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

39E , Broglie , January, 1 dog. Down from 50.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Enock - was the Vet called Mundo Mascota?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We recently paid €32 for a 12kg dog with our own Milbemax at Baume les Dames nr Besancon in Eastern France. I noticed on their list of charges that €32 is the basic consultation fee, they normally carry out a basic examination. I think they check the heart function as Milbemax kills heartworms and is intended for use on larval, not adult, heartworms but the vet does not know if the dog has been regularly treated beforehand and so may have adult worms.



for Keith

Veronique Brezet
48 Avenue de President Kennedy
25110 Baume les Dames
tel 03 81 84 06 45

47.352221,6.350634

parking on forecourt for 8m motorhome, easy access.
excellent aire south side of river, 5 minute drive, 30 minute walk.
no appointment required.

a little English spoken by vet, not receptionist.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

adonisito - is this the Vet and, if so, are the details ok?

Do you by any chance have the opening times?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

WildThingSkev - Is this the Vet and, if so, are the details ok?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> WildThingSkev - Is this the Vet and, if so, are the details ok?


Yep, all correct. Good work.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Enock - was the Vet called Mundo Mascota?


Hi Keith,

No, the vets was called Maria Porcar Gari.... Just behind the Macradona store in the main town...

She was very thorough, and spoke fairly good English...
No appointment needed, you just turn up anytime between 1700, and 2100 mon to fri

Normal charge for a medium to large dog is €10 Euros with your own meds...

Ours are very small Chinese cresteds, so the charge was €15 for all 3..

And now with 5 days to get back to Calais, it's a no brainer...


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Enock - is this the one?


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Enock - is this the one?


No Keith... That's not it...

It was on the opposite side of the road, to the rear exit of the Macradona in the main town.....

There was a big step up, and next door was a garage workshop...

Oh and it was a vets, and a poodle parlour attached..


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Enock - I'm putting my money on this one - to the rear of 'Mercadona'!


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Enock - I'm putting my money on this one - to the rear of 'Mercadona'!


Yup..... That's the one.... 8) 8)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Enock - are the details ok, or not, on this document?


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Enock - are the details ok, or not, on this document?


That looks fine Keith....


----------

